# 525 mag



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

I just got a penn 525 mag. What *10ft* rod for use in surf fishing would be the best? How much does the rod cost? I looking for distance and durablility. I don't really have a surf rod so I'm kind of in the dark. But I do hear that this 525 mag is pretty sweet so I want to make sure that I pair it up with a great rod. 

Thanks, 
F4L


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*How much*

..do you want to spend? And what are you targeting? (Do you need a powerful Rod or not?)

Would recommend 12' vice 10' to take advantage of it's casting ability. Most rods designate weather they are for conventional or spinning rods with a c or s in the model # so pay attention to that.

Tica Surf/Jetty Rod 12' for $100
Penn Guide Surf 12' $150
St. Croix - $140 - $300. several series
Lamiglass - $160 - $300 several series
AFAW - Beach - $300

The list of quality rods is endless.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

It will help us help you to know what type of fish your going after,,,, Drum, Stripers, shark, spot, croaker,, ok so yea I know the last 2 are jokes but for any of the larger beast swimn a 12'er will toss better.

Now if you are gonna fish when the time is right *aka - rough as snot* ya need a rod that will toss no less than 8oz to 10oz and bait, a few that fit the bill are Ocean Master, Breakaway HDX, Penn Guide series, then the price climbs up as you get better and when you be come a tackle hoe *like a lot of folks I know*  then comes the Customs. :redface: 

No matter what rod you choose give Randy at The Bait Shack a call and he always gives us P&S folks the best price anywhere.


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

I don't wanna spend more than $150 and will target striper, puppy drum, and other stuff. Not sharks or anything so it doesn't have to be a super powerful rod.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*525*



Fish 4 Life said:


> I don't wanna spend more than $150 and will target striper, puppy drum, and other stuff. Not sharks or anything so it doesn't have to be a super powerful rod.



I agree with bigEd a 525 wold be alot better on 12' rod. You may be sorry later if you put it on a 10' rod.
A 6500 would go well on a 10' rod.
12' won't be bad to fish with either.


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

I don't get it, the Penn website recommends the 525 for their 9 and 10' rods but not the 12'. It would seem that the reel that's built for distance should sit on 12' like ya'll are saying.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Fish 4 Life said:


> I don't get it, the Penn website recommends the 525 for their 9 and 10' rods but not the 12'. It would seem that the reel that's built for distance should sit on 12' like ya'll are saying.


They say a lot of things...they especially like to over state, rate their products. Daiwa I've learned say there rods will throw more weight then they actually do.

I was out with a guy who had a 525 and his rod was 12 or 13' and he was tossing it a mile, hitting about 130yds and he IS 80 years old! He was using the ground cast he learned watching Tommy's video at Carolina Cast Pro.


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

So is it gonna be pretty easy to use. I'm not going to be killing myself casting it am I?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

No. Really easy. Lester was tossing it like a baseball. He was talking about cleaning it every so often, but less than he had to with his Daiwa Slosh, and having it tuned.

Go with the Tica Rod. $134.99 Handles 15-40lb line and will toss 4-10oz of lead.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...de+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=tica+surf+rod&noImage=0


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

On a side note, keep in mind the 525mag is a very fast reel out of the box. 

If I'm reading your posts right, F4L, than I'm guessing you're sorta new to tossin' conventionals?

Start by keeping the slidy mag control on 8 until you get used to it.

Even better, put a couple of stationary rare earth mags "under" the stock mag plate. If you do a search here on P&S, you'll find some good info on the size and type of mags ya need ... as well as info on where to place them.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

A better question than what species is where are you fishing and how much weight do you need. I have a 10' Star Nicalite rod that I absolutely love for up to 6anbait and makes pups,stripers and even a croaker fun. But if I am fishing good drum weather most times I have to move up to 8anbait and then I have to go to my 12-13'ers.

BTW having owned a Tica the 10oz rating is a joke. The OM Lite is rated 3-6oz but will throw 8anbait in a pinch and really will flat out throw 6anbait.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Few ideas for the 525*

You can split the difference. Ive got a couple of Penn Pro Guides that are 11 feet. They say they are rated to 8 ounces but that doesnt mean eight and bait. I get away with six and a good size bait when need be and Ive caught big drum on them when spiking. The sweet spot is four to five. I also use these rods to throw metal If I need a good long distance and three ounce crippled herings blast on this rod. 

I use this rod for catching smaller pomps and seamullet as well.

Im sure there are others in this range that will suit your needs such as tica, tsunami and daiwa.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

If you plan on throwing heavy weights (8 and up) I would get an Ocean Master 12' heavy rod. 

If you plan on throwing less than 8 I would get a 12' Tica or Tsumani rod. 

All of these rods can be had for less than $120 from the right place.

I have not used these following rods but many very knowledgeable people i know swear by them. They cost a tad bit more than you want to spend but you might want to check them out. 

Breakaway HDX -- for 8 n bait
Breakaway LDX -- for less n bait

They both can be had stock for less than $200 

Good luck and don't be afraid to put power into your cast when you are first learning, you might blow up a couple times but you will learn much faster once you gain some confidence.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

sounds like 12" tica would do it for ya, very light weight and throws 8n bait just fine. be carefull with that 525 mag they are super fast, but really nice and smooth and doesnt take much of a cast and u get awesome distance, have fun with it!


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

tica 10 foot is what ive found to be a good combination for the 525 with 5 oz. and bait


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i like the st croix rods for that range of weight i have a 10'6" premier and havent had a complaint with it yet


----------

